
Live: Who's Freezing Hiring from Coronavirus? - DavidChouinard
https://candor.co/hiring-freezes/
======
DavidChouinard
Hi, this is David — lots of movement in tech hiring in the last few days.
Spent some time to put together a list of companies freezing hiring or doing
layoffs.

If you have any information on layoffs/freezes, please comment below or email
at hello@candor.co.

~~~
2michaeltaylor
weirdly zip recruiter is still hiring

~~~
DavidChouinard
Great, thanks, adding to the list.

------
daleco
Hi David, Thanks for doing that. As someone that was affected by the layoffs,
this is really helpful.

Currently on the final round with Facebook, they mentioned that they hire L5
and above. E3 & E4 is on hold.

------
colinbethea
Apparently Wish is having a hiring freeze until sales volume improves

